# Snake!



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

I'm calling it a plain ol' Northern Water Snake:










Any other guesses? My Aunt, (who is so terrified of snakes that she once left a two-year-old me standing at the top of a Grand Ledge ledge when a Garter snake passed by) took this picture while on a bike trip somewhere between Indian River and Mackinaw City. Apparently it coiled up and was hissing at her after she took the picture, leaving her thinking it was a Massasauga Rattlesnake. 1) I don't see rattles 2) Color/Pattern isn't right 3) Massaauga's are fatties 4) She didn't hear it rattle. She lives near Portage, so I'm pretty sure she's got a little rattler paranoia going on right now. Sorry for the quality, I think she was standing a good half-mile away, so this is zoomed in pretty far! Anyway, I told her I'd check with the experts and get back to her. So experts?

KW


----------



## jmessenger (Apr 3, 2009)

seen the same snake http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/picture.php?albumid=1386&pictureid=10498


----------



## k9wernet (Oct 15, 2007)

JMessenger's:









MDNR's:









Some Hill-Billy's
*Northern Water Snake, *Eno River State Park, Old Cole Mill Road access, 4/4/07. Seen on a rock in Bobbitt's Hole.

I think they're all the same snake...

KW


----------



## hunting fool (Mar 9, 2009)

water snake i'v seen and held many of them


----------



## Lunker (Aug 27, 2001)

Nice find! they are one of the biggest snakes we have here and really cool colored. I like how aggressive they act ...they have lots of character even though they are harmless.


----------



## Nick Scobel (Aug 12, 2009)

Cool snake!


----------

